# Looking For a Wider Comfortable Saddle



## jamf (Sep 16, 2005)

Last year I had both of my hips replaced. It seems like the hip implants stick out wider a lil bit. So I am looking for a wider saddle.

Also, I am 270lbs and havent ridden in awhile so the more comfortable the saddle the better. I would install a banana seat if they made one for mtn bikes.

btw its going on a Kona Dawg Deluxe

I found this old relic from the '90s for sale

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/bik/2151638922.html


----------



## paulrb02 (Aug 3, 2009)

I see you only have one post so I'll be a little nice here. Please look around for some stickies first. Short version: Wider is worse. I know it seems weird, but you actually want a seat based on how wide your sit bones (some more info below) are. To give you an example I was fitted for a 155 wide seat, road that for awhile then went for a full fit. and they switch me to a 175 because my hips where still rocking. after my first 5 miles my butt hurt. now I've been riding for 2 years, and it hurt to sit in a chair after riding, switched back to the 155 no problems. So find a shop with a butt meter(I don't know the proper name) They have you set in a weird fetal position on some memory foam and that makes your sit bones stick out. They measure your bones, NOT how wide your butt is. So please read around the forum first and do some searches, this is a very common misconception.

For example I'm 5'9" 160lbs and 44" waist. I use a 155 (their mid range) I'm actually a 148, but they went the size up its worked great.

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCTechPopup.jsp?pid=saddles_tech


----------



## MadDuc916 (Jan 10, 2009)

*WTB Demo Saddles*

JamF,

There are many threads on saddles on this forum, you will find saddles are a very personal choice. There will be many opinions as you will see. I would suggest looking for an LBS that carries WTB. WTB has a saddle demo program that their dealers can participate in. It offers all the WTB saddles for demo. I have found the WTB V series saddles to be very comfortable. You might see if one of the local shops has a demo program and try one of the WTB saddles. This is how I found my current saddle and I am really pleased with it. Now I have a WTB Rocket V on both my bikes. These saddles have held up well and I have found them to be Clyde approved. Hope this helps.

MD916


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

I have never tried one butt.

How about a Brooks. I hear they form to your rear, and maybe the slick surface will help some?

They seem wider to me in the pics.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Do not rule out womens saddles.

I am not talking the ultra padded awful ones, but performance ones.

They are similar to the mens ones, but slightly more padded and with wider sit bones.

My bike is 100% hardcore apart from the pink flowers on my saddle =-)


----------



## fattchris (Oct 21, 2010)

> Do not rule out womens saddles.


I have heard this from more than just you. Maybe it's time I tried one myself


----------



## Qanuk (Jan 23, 2006)

More than anything the Point with a Woman's saddle - is that they tend to be a bit wider throughout their cuts/lines. On the other hand - there is something valuable to take from, wide and/or soft isn't always the answer - for sure! 

I'm a pretty big dude (6'1" & 280lbs.) ... but my saddle size is still a 140ish' with minimal padding. I've tried the wider, softer, woman's, etc...

Again - saddles are absolutely a personal fit choice: But I'll say this... in all the years I've been a cyclist - I've never been on anything more comfortable than the Specialized Romin for the Road bike, and the Specialized Phenom for the Mtn. Bike. Funny enough (outside of gloves) I don't/wouldn't own anything else branded Specialized. So, no - I'm not a Specialized rules the world kind a' guy.


----------



## Glenrexellyn (Dec 30, 2010)

I know everyone is different. I'm a big rider(6'1" 275) and I have Brooks B17's on two bikes and love them. Despite what I read, they broke in within the first two hundred miles and after my last century ride my butt was about the only thing that didn't hurt. I did have buy new seatposts because the Brooks have very short rails and my original seatposts did not have enough setback.


----------



## Moodrid (May 6, 2008)

I have a couple friends that swear by Brooks.I am a big guy and I use WTB pure V.Wont break the bank made well and wider than most.Very comfy.


----------



## jamf (Sep 16, 2005)

how about some linx or pics of recommended saddle.

I aint some newb that plans on putting a beach cruiser saddle on a mountain bike.

Its just that the artificial hip socket implanted on my pelvis makes my legs stick out about 1/2 inch on each side. Thats why I want a new saddle. 

The saddle on the dawg has the open space gimmick in the middle, that only pinches my junk. ouch!

I used to ride all the time in the 90's but havent ridden in over 10 years. I have no idea what brands are still around. or are still good.


----------



## fattchris (Oct 21, 2010)

http://www.clydesdalecycleworks.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=5_13

There are most of the WTB's that I like, the Selle An Atomica (like the Brooks), and some ... other... ones that some of the masses prefer, though I would NEVER use one myself.


----------



## Gunnur (Apr 29, 2010)

Serfas Dual Density fits nice and is very comfortable.


----------



## murtaghstyle (May 29, 2009)

Selle an-atomica may work also.

SPAM: I have a clyde version for sale in the classifieds: http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=61076&cat=17


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I bought an almost new Brooks B17 Champion back when 'bicycle butt' was a big issue for me and it was instantly comfortable from the first moment I sat on it. They are a little wide if you keep your saddle high and need to move behind it on really steep descents, but really comfortable for a lot of people.

I also tried one of these and found it very comfortable, and pretty inexpensive relatively speaking. 

As with most comfortable saddles, especially cheaper ones, they are heavier than other standard saddles, but when your butt is crying out in anguish while riding, things like that don't matter much.


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

MadDuc916 said:


> I would suggest WTB. I have found the WTB V series saddles to be very comfortable. Now I have a WTB Rocket V on both my bikes. These saddles have held up well and I have found them to be Clyde approved.


+ 1.

WTB Rocket V here, and I love it.


----------



## BigTex91 (Oct 28, 2010)

So today I asked a strange girl to check out my butt...

Turns out it really is wide. 155mm wide. The 143mm saddle that came on my bike (Specialized Henge) just wasn't cutting it. Based on several recommendations, I had intended to go WTB, but they don't seem to make a saddle that wide.

So who besides Specialized makes 155mm saddles? Anyone have one they love?


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

You sure she measured right?

Anyway, closest think I could find in WTB was 157.

http://www.wtb.com/products/saddles/recreation/leisureshe/

A quick google search only yielded the specialized racing seat you mentioned.


----------



## BigTex91 (Oct 28, 2010)

H3LlIoN said:


> You sure she measured right?


She used the Specialized ass-o-meter (probably not the official name). Watched her measure the impressions my sit bones made, so, yeah, I think she did.

The 143mm saddle that came on my bike (Stumpy) was hurting my butt, which is why I had it measured. But, other than comfort/cruiser type saddles, so far the only thing I'm finding at 155mm is Specialized. Not that that's a bad thing - I like my Speshy bike and just ordered some Speshy shoes - just wanted to explore all the options.


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

SMP Trek or other "cheap" model is wide, well padded and VERY comfy.......


----------



## jimbonerz28 (Nov 12, 2010)

WTB makes comfort V in 172mm width, I have the sport model and love it.

http://wtb.com/products/saddles/recreation/comfortv/

I also have a spesh womens sonoma sport in 175mm and I dont like it at all.



jimbonerz28 said:


> After reading some of the post about seats here I went to LBS and had my sit bones measured. I got a 163mm measurement. LBS told me a should get seat 10mm wider than my measurement so I got WTB comfort V sport 172mm. It looks fat and is a bit heavy at 435gr but I like it.
> 
> I have the comfort V on my rockhopper HT, rode this bike many a mile on the trails with complaint and with bike shorts and some gold bond powder I can ride 2+ hrs with no discomfort.
> 
> ...


----------

